# Bluebell Conveyancing



## akhl accounting (Aug 24, 2013)

if you’re buying a property, selling a property or need to transfer a property, please*call us to discuss your needs*- we are here and waiting for your call!

Please contact Robin at 0429229606


----------



## akhl accounting (Aug 24, 2013)

if you’re buying a property, selling a property or need to transfer a property, please*call us to discuss your needs*- we are here and waiting for your call!

Please contact Robin at 0429229606


----------



## akhl accounting (Aug 24, 2013)

Our BLUEBELL CONVEYANCING services include:
Land transfers
Conveyancing – for residential properties, commercial properties, or vacant land
Change of ownership – eg between spouses or family members
Withdrawal of caveats on Titles, and
Property law
Refinancing
Lost title application
First Home Owners Grant Application
Survivorship applications
Pensioner Concession application


----------

